# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  فلسطين.. عقول تحت الاحتلال تهدي العالم الطاقة الجوفية الحرارية

## حسان القضاة

ينظر الفلسطينيون بعين الترقب إلى أول شركةٍ ستقدم للسوق المحلية خدمة الاستفادة من الطاقة الجوفية الحرارية، التي تعتبر من مصادر الطاقة المتجددة والبديلة عن الذهب

أكثر...

----------

